# I think I have found the worlds best hunting shoe.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I wanted to test out the La Sportiva GTX Cross over. It's a killer nasty weather shoe. 
[youtube:14uzcxky]http://www.youtube.com/v/Z33A9nJRC9o?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:14uzcxky]


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Holy crap!!! I hope your wife doesn't see your videos hahaha!!! That is some nice footage.


----------

